# 1938 CWC western flyer preservation



## Barkeep

As the title suggests this is more a preservation than restoration. Parts will remain weathered but be cleaned up. Paint is a very old repaint that has a nice baked on look about it so it will remain but get a 0000 steel wool wd40 treatment. I actually have a thread on the bike elsewhere but thought I would edit it a bit and put it here for easy reference with additional pictures ect.

In actuality I got the bicycle months ago and am currently riding it... Here is the preservation and information of its return to the roads. The back story is I traded an old bolt action rifle i found in my current home for the bicycle which had sat in a shed of sorts in a nearby town.

As per the wealth of knowledge that is Phil (RMS37)...



RMS37 said:


> Cleveland Welding produced, the frame pattern is the later variation of their Double Bar Roadster model (DBR) which is what I refer to as a “rainbow” style balloon frame based on the parallel curved top tubes.
> 
> The DBR style frames were among the first frames produced by CWC when they entered bicycle manufacturing in the fall of 1935 and variations of this design were produced by CWC at least as late as 1940. Using the model I developed, pairing serial numbers against projected build dates, I estimate that C94173 was produced in 1938.
> 
> There are a number of differences between the construction of the earliest and the later CWC DBR frames that can help date bikes even without knowing the serial number.
> 
> CWC redesigned the juncture of the seat stays and crank hanger for all their frames near the end of 1937 and this visually separates 1936 frames from 1937 frames. During 1937, the lower top tube was repositioned to allow more space between the two top tubes and a tank was manufactured to fit the new larger opening. The tank is hard to find. It is exclusive to CWC and to this frame and probably less than 5% of the DBR frames left the factory with a tank.
> 
> 
> C94173 appears to be generally stock and original. The chain guard, the saddle, and the kickstand are all aftermarket additions. The bike would have originally used a CWC pattern braced dropstand and may not have been factory equipped with a chain guard.




I welcome everyones comments and input so feel free to chime in with regards to any aspect. Remember she is currently a rider so ill post more pics in short order. Enjoy


----------



## rustyspoke66

Great bike! I love the way those things ride. Here is a picture of one I had, I believe it lives in California now.


----------



## RMS37

Those two pictures together are a good illustration the biggest difference between the earlier version of the frame (Black/Red) and the later version (Patina/Blue)

The lower top tube was moved downward on the later version and a tank was produced to fit the frame, perhaps to make it a viable catalog substitution for the Snyder fastback sport frames offered in the Wards catalog. Although there is a tank that fits the late frame, it is hard to find and was only used on a small percentage of these bikes that were built.

Another difference is that CWC used their internal-lug ”Master Weld” design more on the later bikes and you can see the head joints on the earlier frame are fillet brazed while the later bike has flush joints with internal lugs.


----------



## yeshoney

*Here is mine..*

Here is a pic of mine for comparisons sake...


----------



## Barkeep

here are some more pre clean up pics of the bar spacing...








While I'm putting up some reference pictures here are some close ups.





Front fender brace mount...





Neck and fork...





Peaked fenders...


----------



## Iverider

Nice looking bike, but next time...don't crop out the '66 so much! Nice looking bug from what I can see.


----------



## Boris

Krautwaggen said:


> Nice looking bike, but next time...don't crop out the '66 so much! Nice looking bug from what I can see.




Believe me, I hardly know anything about cars so I could be wrong, but isn't it a '63


----------



## Barkeep

Its a 66, first and only year for the 1300 script on the decklid. Im happy to post a pic if its wanted.


----------



## Iverider

Post it! Do you have one with a bike in it (just to make it relevant.)


----------



## Barkeep

Im in the middle of a move so I apologize for the lack of thread updates. I don't have a pic of the bug with the bike but I'll make that happen.
Until then here is an exploaded view of the 38...


----------



## Boris

Barkeep said:


> Its a 66, first and only year for the 1300 script on the decklid. Im happy to post a pic if its wanted.




Now I know everything! Ahhh, my kind of bike.


----------



## fatbike

*Your are correct! A one year only VW model 1966 1300cc*

I like the Vintage Empi wheels. Are they the real deal? One of my old bugs I had an original EMPI wood Steering wheel, Gene-berg shifter, big motor with 48 IDAS. Mean machine that did high 11s to low 12s in qtr mile. I've had my share of VWs in my past and can identify every type I-II-III by year just by accents of door handles or emblems you name it. I'm familiar with 1969 models and earlier. I worked at a shop called Johnny's Speed and Chrome in So Cal in the early 90s and street raced plenty" those were the days". Balloon Bicycle collecting usually goes hand and hand with VWs in some shape or form. VWs are still part of me even thou i haven't owned one in 20 years.


----------



## dfa242

I have to say, that is the coolest look - what are those tires?  They look fantastic with the patina on that bike.  I like 'em original and can definitely see those on a couple of projects.





yeshoney said:


> Here is a pic of mine for comparisons sake...


----------



## Iverider

Look like Felt Quick Bricks that have been dyed brown.


----------



## Barkeep

Been a while so I thought I would post a couple of recent pictures. And please excuse the front rim.


----------

